# Sudan Impact



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 27, 2007)

Some shots just before last harvest...

Nelson

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21124&stc=1&d=1175022451

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21125&stc=1&d=1175022451


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

*Whats up Nelson Mutz. Man those are some tastey looking bud shots. How is the smoke mang?  *


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Nelson Mutz. Man those are some tastey looking bud shots. How is the smoke mang?  *


 
Thanks TBG! Smoke and buzz are wonderful! Not a large yielder, but definitely worth my efforts. Here's the write-up on the genetics:

_The incomparable import AK47 will just not go away. Lays you out on the couch with 2 hits, then you don't want to get up. Sells for $10 a joint! Crossed up here with heavy-hitter Mr. Nice G13 Hashplant from Sensi, the best thing brought in so far in 2000, you're not just talking about crossing any two old strains! This is That Big-*** Bully x What Dreams are Made Of. Bred from all Dutch lineage, we have collected these strains for further development -- look for them in the future! They're sure to meet again. This strain has very spicey/earthy budds and rates a 9.5 on the potency scale! _

*Nelson*


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice report I have some Super impact beans that I will run one day.
Thanks, 55


----------

